

Browser Differences, Explained By Comic - kloncks
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2010/03/14/the-difference-between-firefox-safari/

======
locopati
With modern computer speeds and HD space, I've found 'which browser' to be a
non-issue. Pick whichever primary browser works for you, switch to any other
as needs arise. Chrome is my favorite (especially now that they've added
extensions). IE is still around for those webapps that only work there (hooray
corporate environment). Safari is around for those times Flash is being sucky
in Chrome. Firefox still works best for me for dev work and debugging.

------
kloncks
As a Mac user, I have Firefox, Chrome and Safari.

Firefox is too packed. But, I use Safari and that's what I'm comfortable with.
Yet, to this day I can't explain why Safari...

------
pkulak
Now that Chrome Mac has extensions and bookmark synch, it's not just fast,
it's awesome beyond words. I haven't even considered going back to Safari.

~~~
Adaptive
I'd be full time Chrome Mac if:

1\. 1Password extension was equivalent to the Safari version (it will get
there, I hope)

2\. ChromeHelper didn't occasionally go _insane_ and eat CPU cycles like
donuts. After quitting Chrome, mind you.

3\. I could open 50 tabs and start surfing immediately on my Macbook Air.

The last one is a big deal for me. I can open a 50+ tab folder on my Mac Pro
in both Safari and Chrome and there is no noticeable difference.

On my Macbook Air (SSD, not half bad in general), opening 50+ tabs is fine in
Safari and I can start going through them almost immediately. The same Chrome
that works nicely on my Mac Pro chokes when I open those 50 tabs on my Macbook
Air. Chokes hard, spikes CPU and pretty much becomes unresponsive for a good
long while.

I'm really hoping Chrome on the Mac achieves the same performance as Safari.
I'd switch full time in a heartbeat.

~~~
pkulak
Safari is a dog for me. Nothing but beach balls on both my machines.

